# Want info on 4-4-2 Chessie sys # 8403



## marvfly (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi again,Thanks for the help i have been getting.
This time i,m looking for info on a used engine i got off e-bay Its a 4-4-2
Chessie System Steam engine # 8403 Would like to know year of it and also where I might find the owner manual ( i looked on Lionel.com ) Unless I just missed it. A picture would be great.
Also has anyone made a retrofit switch to turn off the smoke?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Try the supplemental diagrams. Unfortunetly you have to download each one. What is the approximate year?


----------



## marvfly (Jan 10, 2009)

*Year is a guess*

T-man this is one of the things I would like to know.
As a guess late nineties to 2005 It has the electronic fwd reverse,color is a blue for chessie system.thanks


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Google is going to be your best bet. Or contact the manufacturer.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Does it have a can motor. It will be under 8400 seies engine the color or road name won't help in the supps.

Your lucky day. I have a 8644, sounds like yours mechanically so go to supp31 page a 60 -3 i do not have the acrobatic page. this is the wire diagram

next supp 32 page a-63 for parts. Does the engine look like this?????


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

T-Man....you forgot something......


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Station Master the Lionel Supplementals is the Sherwood Forest of information only a walk thru will you find. The sheriff of google has no power here.

I can't post a pic it's a download you can visit the site. i will look for my engine picture.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

T-Man said:


> Does it have a can motor. It will be under 8400 seies engine the color or road name won't help in the supps.
> 
> Your lucky day. I have a 8644, sounds like yours mechanically so go to supp31 page a 60 -3 i do not have the acrobatic page. this is the wire diagram
> 
> next supp 32 page a-63 for parts. Does the engine look like this?????


This is what I am referring to.....pic? Hmmm. Were you posting a pic for reference? Unless it is made of glass, I cannot see it. lol


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ok you shamed me into it. I had to take the picture. Upload to the puter Upload to Photobucket. I am waiting for photo now.Then upload here.

Ahhhhh This is a Sante Fe



















Switch is top right picture for e unit but you can add one for the smoke.
Radio Shack has small ones.


I just noticed the engine number is 8632, but the tender says 8644 and the engine on the box says 8644. HMMMMM


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Didn't mean to shame you...... Great pics by the way.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You got to please the readers. Pictures are fun and add a new dimension. How many posts have you seen that you have no idea what the discussion is about. What do you think about my different engine numbers???


Supp 37 has a 4-4-2 with a worm drive can motor page 14,15 on acrobatic reader.. Nothing else between 25 and 37 supps other than what I mentioned.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Ummmm... hold on.....I don't know. I ran out of fingers and toes....


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I did a quick search on Google and came up with a date of 1984-85... I think I _may_ have found the engine you bought too


----------



## marvfly (Jan 10, 2009)

*I think you nailed it*

The pic is correct Blue 8403. I looked in supps.1-9 Section 3-19 pages 128-130 that gave me parts and it did refer to 8403 and others so thanks for all your looking and help. marvfly


----------



## marvfly (Jan 10, 2009)

*Think we have enough info now*

Thanks to everybodys hard work looks like the year fall between 84-86
T-Man your pic look pretty close mechanically. just have to find a good spot to mount the smoke on/off switch since there are no moulded bosses to drill and tap. B&M found the exact pic of my train and probably the deal where i purchased on e-bay. So let me give a big thanks to all that helped. great group of guys!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

You thank us now.....wait until you see the bill......


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

marvfly said:


> B&M found the exact pic of my train and probably the deal where i purchased on e-bay.


:laugh:

I always check the 'Bay when I am looking for information, and that was the only Chessie #8403...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*All is well*

That's good. The nice thing is that the modern engines use the same parts. I didn't think of the catalog. I knew the information was in the supp's.
Glad the mystery is cleared up.

You have some options with the switch. You could replace the switch with a 3 position switch. Wire it up for E unit, off, and smoke. Or just mount a switch next to the old one using a plastic tab held down by the old switch and glued to the new.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

My son has one that looks just like it, from the same era. Its the Lionel 8641, C&O. It has a missing front "cow catcher" was bought that way off ebay :-(.
Kevin


----------

